

Thoughts on Jack Dorsey, by Steve Jobs - namzo
http://stevejobsspirit.tumblr.com/post/29544010983/thoughts-on-jack

======
trueneverland
First thing that came to my mind was someone has too much time on their
hands...

------
eyevariety
So true.

